# Alto. Calvus question



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Do these guys pair off or do the harem thing?


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I believe they can do either.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Which do you think is more likely?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

If I was the Calvus Id have lots of females around


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

There is a great write-up artical HERE but the last sentance in the last paragraph is....
"They are best kept and bred as pairs, but can also be kept as a colony."


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

People often start with six juvies. If you do that, you can just remove them as they are rejected. If the last remaining male tolerates 2 or more females, you are set!


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmm.. the article did not quite explain why they best kept as pairs. Because both are perfectly fine. However if you want to produce more fry, keeping them in a harem gives better results (for obvious reasons) I would get a very female heavy ratio with 1 male, or even 2 if the tank is large enough.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think sometimes the pair reject excess females and sometimes they don't. And I know one of the mods often chimes in to posts like this with the comment that no matter the size of the tank, he has never been able to keep two males in the long term.

They are juvies for a long time...get six and enjoy the show!


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a dominant male comp that killed two other males in a 7 foot long tank. He is now breeding with 2 females in a 3 foot tank. He killed the third female after living peacefully with the three of them for two months. Sometimes fish fail to read the forum posts and don't know the rules.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Charlutz said:


> I have a dominant male comp that killed two other males in a 7 foot long tank. He is now breeding with 2 females in a 3 foot tank. He killed the third female after living peacefully with the three of them for two months. Sometimes fish fail to read the forum posts and don't know the rules.


 :lol: Isn't that the truth! I have breeding pairs, trios, and groups - with multiple males, it just depends on the fish. One of my groups is eight years old, and one of my pairs is over six years old.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Exactly what do you see when they reject one? I have 6 juvie calvus and amwondering what to look for?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The rejected fish is driven to the surface.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

With gold head comps I am finding when I removed the females and grow them in a different tank both tanks are far more peaceful. I aim to pair them up when the females reach a good size.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

So I just got my Calvus in there...got 6 shipped, 4 lived...but the ones that made it are just chillin on the floor. A few of em will go after food when I put it in, but they dont swim around too much other than that. Think theyre sick? Or are they still just being shy? Theyve been in 2 days now, had the lights off the entire time and just turned em back on a bit ago. Am I overthinking this? Thanks!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

When I got my calvus shipped, they hung out on the floor mostly for a day or two and then over the next two weeks really got into swimming around the tank. I am a little surprised out of 6, only four made it though.... Did you add the water they came in? Often they come with a slight tranquilizer in the water. How big are they? Do they look physically sick at all? What else is in the tank with them? what are the water parameters in your tank and do you know what the water parameters were before they came to you?


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

2 were dead in the bags they were shipped in. This morning they were all eating, so things seem to be looking better. The water looks good, no ammonia or nitrite, nitrate was low. 1st color on the chart, cant remember the the number. Also in the tank are 5 julies and 5 synos. I did notice the dominant julie going after the calvus. He is about 3/4" or so, maybe a tad longer and the altos are pretty small, maybe around 1/2". He would bite at them, but they would do their bend the body thing and it didnt seem like he was hurting them even though it looked pretty bad. Physically they look fine, I didnt add any of the water they came in. Just poured it through a net and put em in the tank...but like I was sayin, this morning they were all goin after food so I think it was just their break in period...at least I hope...


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you are doing all the right things.. and if they are eating it is a very positive sign....


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I'd play the Wait and See game at this point. Calvus tend to "Mope" for a while in new surroundings, plus mine are the least active fish I own even when everything is peachy keen.


----------

